# how to open trunk



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Is there any other way to open the trunk without using the key fob?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is a button directly above the rear license plate. Its kinda hidden, if you look you will find it.


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thankyou, that was driving me nuts


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

bad455 said:


> Thankyou, that was driving me nuts


To save you another thread, just press on the gas door closest to the tail lights for it to open. Press it in again to secure it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL, I was scratching my head too on day one. I couldn't wait to leave the dealership feeling pretty greasy after going through the "car buying process" all morning and declined to have the salesman go over every little feature. I had to read the owner's manual and found out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

In the future you guys can always ask me about features too. I have this information readily available to answer your head scratching questions.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay here's one. How do you get in the trunk with the keys in the ignition. The trunk button on the lid will not work while car is running even if doors are unlocked?



Chevy Customer Care said:


> In the future you guys can always ask me about features too. I have this information readily available to answer your head scratching questions.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Open a door !


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Rollinon18's 

That's a safety feature designed to keep the trunk from being opened while the car is in motion. Brian is correct, depending on what year Cruze you have you can put the car in park and make sure that the doors are unlocked and/or crack a door open. Once you do this the trunk button should work.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Press the unlock doors button on the dash and you can open the trunk from the button on the trunk even if the car is running.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Next question is to see if they have 2 shot update. My May 13, 2013 Cruze does not have 2 shot. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

